# Funktion in IFrame aufrufen + Rücksprung (von Event abhängig?)



## HPB (18. März 2004)

Hi,
Ich brauche ein Javascript das im wesentlichen folgendes macht:
DATEI 1: (startdatei)

```
<html><head>
<title></title>
</head>
<body>
<iframe id="iframeID" name="iframeName" src="test3.htm"> noframe</iframe>
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript">
   function perFunktion(id)
   {
   alert("START...");
   iframeName.testFKT(id);
   alert("und hier geht's weiter...");
   }
</script>
<a onClick="perFunktion('JA')" >per Funktion</a>
</body>
</html>
```

DATEI 2: (iframe-datei)

```
<html>
<head>
<title>Unbenanntes Dokument</title>
</head>
<body>
test3.htm
<script>
function testFKT(id){
alert(id);
}
</script>
</body>
</html>
```

Es geht also darum aus der Datei1 heraus das Verhalten des eingebettenten Frames über dessen Funktionen zu manipulieren. Das ganze funktioniert auch hervorragend.
Einziges Problem: Als auslösendes Ereignis für die Funktion perFunktion(id) in Datei 1 nicht ein Mausklick dienen, sondern ein Java-script, dass direkt im Body-teil der Datei1 steht. 
Fehler: Das Java-Script aus Datei 1 wird nach dem Aufruf der Funktion in Datei2 nicht weiter ausgeführt. 
hier der entsprechende Code:
DATEI 1 (modifiziert):

```
<html><head>
<title></title>
</head>
<body>
<iframe id="iframeID" name="iframeName" src="test3.htm"> noframe</iframe>
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript">
// function perFunktion(id)
// {
 alert("START...");
 iframeName.testFKT(id);
 alert("und hier geht's weiter...");
// }
</script>
<!--<a onClick="perFunktion('JA')" >per Funktion</a>-->
</body>
</html>
```

DATEI 2 unverändert.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Danke,

PET ER


----------



## Fabian H (18. März 2004)

Du greifst falsch auf den IFrame zu.

```
// Datei 1:
<script type="text/javascript">

function foo()
{
    window.alert('Nachricht ausgeben...');
    window.frames['IFrame1'].bar('hallo');
    window.alert('Nachricht ausgegeben');
}

</script>

[...]

<input type="button" onclick="foo();" value=" Nachricht ausgeben " />

<br />
<br />

<iframe name="IFrame1" src="bar.html" style="width:100px;height:100px;"></frame>

// und die bar.html:
<script type="text/javascript">

function bar(a_sMessage)
{
    window.alert(a_sMessage);
}

</script>
```


----------

